# 452                                                      Turnips selling at 452!



## twiggy23

I'll try to let people in throughout the day, but please don't take it personally if I'm slow to respond to a post here. I also likely won't see/respond to a message in-game.

Obviously not required, but if anyone wants to leave a tip, I'd appreciate if you only drop things near my house.
My island is new so there's absolutely nothing exciting to see, but feel free to look around -- just don't touch my flowers please! :")


----------



## Boidoh

I'd love to stop by. It's my first time buying Turnips in NH - and it's already looking south in my town.


----------



## twiggy23

Boidoh said:


> I'd love to stop by. It's my first time buying Turnips in NH - and it's already looking south in my town.



Come over whenever you're ready!


----------



## SCORPA15

Hi, could I visit please.
And are allowing multiple trips?


----------



## Boidoh

twiggy23 said:


> Come over whenever you're ready!



This was the first time I'm playing online in NH. I thought it was like NL where you had to exchange friend codes haha. I missed the Dodo Code above.


----------



## twiggy23

SCORPA15 said:


> Hi, could I visit please.
> And are allowing multiple trips?



I've allowed you! and yes, feel free to take multiple trips.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2020



Boidoh said:


> This was the first time I'm playing online in NH. I thought it was like NL where you had to exchange friend codes haha. I missed the Dodo Code above.



it really is a lot easier than having to add new 3ds friends every time!! I'm a huge fan of the dodo codes :')


----------



## Boidoh

Yeah! I was so shocked how simple it is to visit someone's town. New Leaf was a mess.

But thanks so much!


----------



## WillowCity

I’d like to come visit if you’re still having guests over!


----------



## twiggy23

WillowCity said:


> I’d like to come visit if you’re still having guests over!



You've been added! 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2020



SCORPA15 said:


> Hi, could I visit please.
> And are allowing multiple trips?



Just let me know when you're done so I can remove you from the dodo list! but no rush at all


----------



## Lavochain

I'd love to come if you are still around!


----------



## SCORPA15

Thank you for letting me sell my turnips.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2020

That's me finished


----------



## twiggy23

Lavochain said:


> I'd love to come if you are still around!


Sorry for the wait, you're allowed in!


----------



## heartdrops

My Nook's prices are a sinking ship  I'd love to visit!


----------



## twiggy23

heartdrops said:


> My Nook's prices are a sinking ship  I'd love to visit!



You're allowed in!


----------



## heartdrops

twiggy23 said:


> You're allowed in!


Heading over now!


----------



## Merid1an

I'll give you 40k if you let me in senpai <3


----------



## twiggy23

Merid1an said:


> I'll give you 40k if you let me in senpai <3



You're good to go!


----------



## Merid1an

twiggy23 said:


> You're good to go!


I honestly don't know how to enter lol this is my first animal crossing experience and first nintendo console since the GameCube, so I apologize for the inconvenience lol

	Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2020



Merid1an said:


> I honestly don't know how to enter lol this is my first animal crossing experience and first nintendo console since the GameCube, so I apologize for the inconvenience lol


Jesus I feel so silly, I scrolled up and saw the code. I feel like a n00b to say the least...


----------



## twiggy23

Merid1an said:


> I honestly don't know how to enter lol this is my first animal crossing experience and first nintendo console since the GameCube, so I apologize for the inconvenience lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2020
> 
> 
> Jesus I feel so silly, I scrolled up and saw the code. I feel like a n00b to say the least...



Ahh I'm so sorry I didn't see this, did you get it figured out? :'D Just like this if you're done selling so I can update the dodo queue


----------



## Merid1an

twiggy23 said:


> Ahh I'm so sorry I didn't see this, did you get it figured out? :'D Just like this if you're done selling so I can update the dodo queue


Yes! I did lol I'm coming back once more if thats alright my manz. I dropped your 40k for you and left your beautiful flowers alone <3


----------



## twiggy23

Merid1an said:


> Yes! I did lol I'm coming back once more if thats alright my manz. I dropped your 40k for you and left your beautiful flowers alone <3



Yes feel free to come back, no rush!


----------



## Merid1an

Merid1an said:


> Yes! I did lol I'm coming back once more if thats alright my manz. I dropped your 40k for you and left your beautiful flowers alone <3


A final thank you, and I hope your Holidays are fantastic! Take care!


----------

